# The Hawthorne Project



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

A couple of days prior to our whirlwind trip to visit @buck hughes and the lovely Mrs. Hughes (he married well above his pay grade) to pick up the Huffman Bluegrass I found this unwanted, unappreciated ladies CWC Hawthorne frame and fork for sale on the CABE, hat tip to @ZE52414. The Wards Hawthorne was basically a complete bike with plenty of desirable parts and OG paint but because it was a ladies frame no one was pulling the purchase trigger because they would be left with disposal of bones, lucky me all I wanted was those bones!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

I contacted @ZE52414 initially thinking his for sale post was a typo $20.00, for the Wards Hawthorne frame and fork, how could a CWC Wards Hawthorne frame be so inexpensive I thought? I contacted @ZE52414 thinking he was fatigued and had posted the frame and fork with a wrong price with the note that if the price was right I was all over that! @ZE52414 was awesome and we worked a deal $20.00 for the frame and fork with an additional $10.00 if he left the headbadge on and unmolested, shipped through bike flights for a total of $60.00, which for me seemed an amazing deal! @ZE52414 worked busting down the bike packing and shipping with Amazon Prime speed and a healthy honey badger attitude (in a good way)!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

Here it is! And this is the lovely Mrs. @kwoodyh cutting open the box and checking out the classis frame and fork, excited like a 9 year old girl wearing a CWC t-shirt (me) and her okay that will work attitude! As an unintentional bonus @ZE52414 had packed and shipped the Hawthorne bones in a Haro BMX bike box and if you notice my avatar I'm riding my 90's something Haro Monocoque.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

The lovely Mrs. @kwoodyh had gained a ton of inspiration from the visit with @buck hughes and his cycle truck like build truss and using it to decorate for home display and riding during special occasions! So she decided she wanted a similar look for her new Wards Hawthorne!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

And here it is as a mock up, our budget cycle truck imposter with a medium size basket and a 24" front wheel!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

Time for a celebration ride!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 11, 2017)

Appreciate the kind words my friend !


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Appreciate the kind words my friend !




Welcome! I think you are almost as excited as me (9 year old girl in a CWC Tee) to see the old bones have a new lease on life at a place with people who appreciate it for what it is and what it could be! Enough of the niceties I need you to find me that seat post and I also need them chain adjuster screws because the ones I have don't have the right thread? I'm standing by, over.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 11, 2017)

I do have the adjusters. And I will find you the seatpost after work.


----------



## RustyK (Jul 11, 2017)

That Bluegrass is pretty cool and a smokin' deal.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I do have the adjusters. And I will find you the seatpost after work.




What? You've already blown through that $30.00 I spent on the frame? Filled your pockets with "lickeys and chewies" I bet? Anyway I had this kickstand off a 24" Huffy from the mid 60's, I'm not sure if it was OEM but it works well on the frame. I'll have to explain to the lovely Mrs. @kwoodyh that this bike unlike Mrs. @buck hughes won't have the beefy fold down stand that the truss bike had to support mass quantities of decorative "doo dads"!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

RustyK said:


> That Bluegrass is pretty cool and a smokin' deal.




Yes it was if you don't count the road trip and me filling up the back of the Ram with all the other bike and bike related items! But hey it was a mini vaca and I got to meet the legendary @buck hughes he is real and not a myth like most of the CABE believes!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

More!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

That's what I'm talking about I sent you a PM for the price!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 11, 2017)

Another success story thanks to "Evapo rust"!


----------

